# Ugg Sandals 50% Off



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I had to share this sale with my Outbacker girlfriends...
Nordstrom has Ugg Sandals on sale at 50% off








My sister was wearing these and told me how much she loved them and that they were around $75-$80 when she bought them. A couple of weeks later, I went to Nordstrom to pick up a pair and was thrilled to find out they were on sale for $48.00 (30% off).

I bought two pairs of the Layback, one in a moss green linen, and one in the cream linen. I really wanted a brown sandal, but they didn't have any in the store. When I got home, I looked online and found the chestnut sandal. It's the same suede on top just like the boots, so I ordered a pair online and had them shipped to my house.

Today I received a sale email from Nordstrom and checked to see if they went down in price and now they are $36.90! I called Nordstrom on the phone and they gave me a credit adjustment of $13.00 on my card









Anyways, I love my ugg sandals! Thought I'd pass this on









Ugg sandals


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Ohhh! Those look absolutely comfy! Does the sheepskin lining just add to the comfort? I live in flipflops in the summer...
Kris


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thanks Dawn... I'll have to let my MIL know.









MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Barron6pack said:


> Ohhh! Those look absolutely comfy! Does the sheepskin lining just add to the comfort? I live in flipflops in the summer...
> Kris


Kris,
Yes, the sheepskin makes them really soft and snug. I hate when new flip flops are loose on my feet.
The sole feels almost like a gel...I've had mine on all day today


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Awesome sale! Thank you!!










Lisa


----------

